# Application period over- What did you put in for?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
you can still buy points, but hunt apps are closed.

We went hard this year at some CWMUs.
Decided to concentrate on Manti again for deer.

My youngest should (99%) draw Manti any weapon deer.
( get all three hunts) 
And the new mid-season LE elk, 
It was just in-sane what we saw last fall on the GS elk there.
Could have shot 7 different six points including the giant bull we chased archery...

Put me and the older boy in for CWMU Scofield-west deer.
I like the Sept. 25 rifle dates....
Have seen some good bucks there over the winter.
If we dont draw the CWMU, we have enough PPs we will draw general permits.

Also put both boys in for OIAL mountain goat on Beaver.

Put the kids mom in for a couple of CWMU hunts we can 'mentor'..
2 sleeper units that might slip through.
Allen ranch CWMU for antelope. New again this year.

And another 'new' CWMU for moose.
At the last minute there were 2 moose tags made available, 
Anyone else catch this one? theres going to be a bonus tag.
We went at it with 18 points.

And I put in for Kaparowitz sheep too. But that ones just a dream.
Not enough points.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Goof,
You always do a great job studying the draw information and it seems to pay off for you as it seems you draw some great tags every year. I really enjoy hearing your hunting stories each year and I hope you get lucky and draw some of your great tags.

I put in for Manti archery deer and should draw. I got back into archery hunting last year and really had a great time. I found a couple of great bucks last year that I'm hoping will show up again this year. I also had fun on the extended hunt as well.

I also put in for the Muzzy Plateau antelope. I should draw this tag as well. I know it's not what it use to be, but I have never hunted for buck antelope, and I want to draw an antelope tag before I start putting in for elk again. I think this would be a fun hunt to take my boys on as well.

Lastly I put in for desert bighorn sheep. Can't remember which unit, but I don't have enough points and probably never will unless I live a very, very long time.

I do have a question about the draw system that I was hoping you could answer. I am fairly confident that I should draw the Plateau Muzzy antelope tag this year, and I know you can't draw a OIL tag and LE tag in the same year. So if I draw the antelope tag, does this take me out of the running for the OIL tag? I know it's a very long shot to draw that tag, but it would be nice to at least have a chance to get very lucky and draw.

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Turk,
Drawing any LE tag takes you out of the OIL drawing. This is probably the biggest issue I would like changed in the draw.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Elk point, goat point, and Box Elder general. Yep, I have a good feeling I'll see a deer this year!


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

General Deer: Wasatch West Archery. I should draw this one no problem.
LE Elk: Manti Muzzy. I have 8 Points, so still not bonus tag area, but looks like I have a decent chance.
OIL Moose: Like Goof, I put in for a new cwmu.

Between other family members we put in for a few cwmu's for deer, any weapon on wasatch east, and we all put in for the new cwmu for moose. 

I'm feeling good about getting tags this year. Might not be me drawing them, but someone in my hunting party is going to get something... call it, "Hunter's Intuition."


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

turkinator said:


> I do have a question about the draw system that I was hoping you could answer. I am fairly confident that I should draw the Plateau Muzzy antelope tag this year, and I know you can't draw a OIL tag and LE tag in the same year. So if I draw the antelope tag, does this take me out of the running for the OIL tag? I know it's a very long shot to draw that tag, but it would be nice to at least have a chance to get very lucky and draw.
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck!


They draw all LE tags before OIL tags. Because you can't draw both in the same year, if you are successful on a limited entry tag, they remove you from the OIL pool.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Manti muzzleloader elk 10 points 
Ogden moose 8 points
Ogden general muzzleloader deer

I'm getting close on the elk tag... maybe another year or two.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goofy, that Kaparowitz tag is a VERY tough hunt. 
My brother in law got a phone call when someone turned a tag back about 3 years ago. 
Him and his boys worked their tails off. Ended up not getting one, but not from lack of effort. They ran into another hunter who did take one.

I put in for Beaver archery elk - 10 points. 
Buffalo point -16 points
Rifle deer - lifetime. 

Will be the first time I have rifle hunted deer since they made us pick a hunt. 
Wanted to go muzzle, but have meetings most of that week
Been archery deer last two. Will do archery elk this year. 

Nobody else in the family was going rifle this year, so I figured what the heck........


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm hoping to draw book cliffs archery deer with 8 points, should have a decent shot if more guys switch to muzzleloader with the scope magnification change in its 2nd year.

Already hold dedicated hunter deer permit if I don't draw that.

Spring bear with 6 points extremely unlikely to draw.

Moose point with 9 already, don't know why but I just can't walk away from that many points even though I know they may never get used. 

Didn't draw Wyoming elk unfortunately


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

LE Deer Wasatch East, Muzzy
Henry Mtns Bison
General Buck Deer, East Canyon Muzzy


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ge deer for muzzy archery and rifle.bonus point moose will have 15. then buddy and i put in together for any weapon antelope. i got 7 he got 9.I should draw muzzy deer tag.

buddy ge deer archery,muzzy and rifle. then the buck antelope with me. should draw archery deer.

girlfriend muzzy then rifle deer should draw. then put in for antelope 

nephew and gf son. Rifle muzzy archery deer should draw and then Antelope tags.

gf daughter muzzy deer and antelope.

we could be drawing 6 deer tags this year and the antelope tags are hoping for.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasatch Moose 20 points
LE Deer Henry's - 3 points (starting over building deer points since pulling LE elk tag 3 years ago)
Gen Deer - Point (hope to pick up leftover any archery deer tag to hunt the extended)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

General Deer- Oquirrh-Stansbury- 0 points :cheer2:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

turkinator said:


> Goof,
> You always do a great job studying the draw information and it seems to pay off for you as it seems you draw some great tags every year. I really enjoy hearing your hunting stories each year and I hope you get lucky and draw some of your great tags.
> 
> I also put in for the Muzzy Plateau antelope. I should draw this tag as well. I know it's not what it use to be, but I have never hunted for buck antelope, and I want to draw an antelope tag before I start putting in for elk again. I think this would be a fun hunt to take my boys on as well.
> ...


If you draw that Plateau permit,
give me a shout, I'll narrow down the area you want to look in.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2full said:


> Goofy, that Kaparowitz tag is a VERY tough hunt.
> My brother in law got a phone call when someone turned a tag back about 3 years ago.
> Him and his boys worked their tails off. Ended up not getting one, but not from lack of effort. They ran into another hunter who did take one.


I'm in for Kaparowitz west.....
I've been there on a few bighorn hunts now.
IMO, Might be the easiest sheep hunt in the state.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> OIL Moose: Like Goof, I put in for a new cwmu.
> 
> Between other family members we put in for a few cwmu's for deer, any weapon on wasatch east, and we all put in for the new cwmu for moose.


There are two new CWMU moose units,
We went after the Royal Ivory, since there will be a bonus permit.

Same as you?
If so, how many points?
PM me if you want to keep it off the web.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'm in for Kaparowitz west.....
> I've been there on a few bighorn hunts now.
> IMO, Might be the easiest sheep hunt in the state.


can you say: road hunt
;-)

lets do the Escalante!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> can you say: road hunt
> ;-)
> 
> lets do the Escalante!


Road hunt?
How about camp hunt.

Where we camp, 3 different times I could have shot Rams from
the lawn chair in camp.
Once in 2008, it would have been the king toad ram himself..........
The guy out hunting was in the wrong spot


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Road hunt?
> How about camp hunt.
> 
> Where we camp, 3 different times I could have shot Rams from
> ...


Finally a sheep hunt I could get on board with!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Only put in for points again:

LE elk, deer, and antelope.

OIL goat and sheep.

Looking forward to the possibility of returning to Utah in the next few years and actually putting in for hunts, rather than just points. I'd have to sell a kidney if I somehow drew a tag as a NR. :grin:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Just points for general deer for me. Buddy will draw general deer and we'll both be chasing spike bulls. Will be fun times helping my bud kill a buckie!

Best of luck to all you guys and gals this year. Hope you all have a ball!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This season really crept up on me. We almost missed the deadline!


----------



## cleinen (Feb 28, 2017)

LE Elk Wasatch mid-season with 12 points(non resident). Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

LE Beaver East (early) LE elk
Book Cliffs/Wild Horse bison 
Manti/San Rafael (rifle) general season deer 
Wasatch West bear (summer season) 

3 of the 4 of these are pipe dreams. At least I know I'll have a deer tag in hand. I'll also figure something out for cow elk, but drew last year so have no points. I'll likely buy my first general season bull elk tag this year. And I'm considering pronghorn in Wyoming. (Both buck and doe)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad had 4 general deer points thanks to the loophole. Now that it's gone, we decided we may as well use them to help a few people out. He put in as a group with 3 neighbors (including 2 new hunters), so we should have 4 Wasatch West tags. I don't need one on top of all that, so I just bought a point.

I adopted the "go big or go home" strategy this year, and applied for San Juan multi season elk. I mostly just want a point (due to limited time), but I'd make that work if I draw.



PBH said:


> can you say: road hunt
> ;-)
> 
> lets do the Escalante!


I'm seriously tempted to start applying for Escalante next year. It looks like the real deal. I won't have time for it this year, though, so I'll be competing with the masses for a Pine Valley desert sheep tag.

Not feeling too great about my odds... but it's fun to know there's a chance.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Zion ML Deer 0 Pts
Beaver Any Weapon Antelope 4pts
Beaver Rocky Mtn Goat 13 pts


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Dedicated hunter -Cache
Archery- Cache
LE Archery Deer - Henries
left all those OIL tags for others.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I decided to use my 10 points for Books archery deer so I can hop over to the elk draw next year. I should draw it easy as was 100% last year with 9 points.

Then my 12th point for mtn goat.
General deer point.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

NR GS Deer - Panguitch (Ave 3 Points)

NR LE Deer - Vernon (Ave 1 point)

Points for everything else.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Myself LE elk Wasatch 14 points and OIL sheep Zions 14 points. My wife 15 points for LE elk Wasatch. I hope she draws? I'm 50 and she is 48 we're getting too old to be packing out elk!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

4pointmuley said:


> I'm 50 and she is 48 we're getting too old to be packing out elk!


Always hunt uphill from the truck!

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Manti Mid-Season Elk with 4 points.

Manti GS Deer w/ 0 points (drew last year).

Moose Point (#9)

Same for just about everyone in my group, except for my son. He got LE deer AI/Henry's (should give him point # 5) and Rocky Mtn. Bighorn point # 4.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> There are two new CWMU moose units,
> We went after the Royal Ivory, since there will be a bonus permit.
> 
> Same as you?
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Got it brdr,

I've since found out from another member, going to take at least 20 points
to get that royal ivory bonus moose permit.....


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

-OIAL;Henry's bison rifle (6 points). Thought about doing the new archery instead but timeline didn't line up the best. 
-LE:One of the new late season muzzy hunts (3 points). I'm really trying to burn my points here before I go back in the elk pool. The CWMU I went for last year was cut from 2 to 1 tags. With this year's winter just didn't think that tag number would change. 
-General deer: muzzy (4 points). Thought about switching units due to my points, but decided to stick with what I know. 

Wife
-OIAL: Henry's bison rifle (6 points)
-LE: parker mtn antelope rifle (1 point)
-General deer: rifle (3 points)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

GS Rifle deer Oquirrh Stansbury - 2 points. A buddy has steered me over from my cherished 456 hunt. Have points to draw so will be fun checking out new ground. 456 is 2nd choice so I should be hunting deer this year. 

LE deer late muzzy 456 - 3 points hoping to get lucky and burn my points in the next year or 2 before I jump back into the elk pool in 2019. 

OIL moose - 11 points......well....ya ...you know the deal there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Father-State Corner Moose (13), Bear Springs Elk (2), North slope GS Deer
Son-Alton Deer (10), North slope GS Deer (1), Book Cliffs Bison (16)
Daughter-San Juan Lockhart Desert Bighorn Sheep (12), Book Cliffs North Deer (7)
Me-Plateau 1000 lakes GS deer (4), Alton Deer (7), North Slope West Daggett/Bare top Bighorn sheep (12)

"So you are saying there's a chance........"


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GS deer; Plateau Boulder
LE Elk; Book Cliffs Late
Bison; Book Cliffs cow 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This was a really tough year to put in. I waited until the last couple days.
This will be the first time in 14 years that I won't be hunting with anyone from the "Wolfpack".
I've decided to hunt an area I haven't hunted in about 20 years. I scouted it last year and the bucks seemed to have come back really well after a long comeback from the early 90s die off.
I've had some great memories over the past 10 years with the other 4 members of the "Wolfpack". It's going to be real strange to go solo this year. 
I shot for the moon this year and went.... A.I. on LE deer w/ "8" points and Desert Bighorns on OIL w/ "6" points.
Dedicated on a Southern unit w/ "0" points and Gen. muzzy w/ "1" point.
I'll be doing Any Bull elk this fall unless the Bighorns come a calling. Like I said, I'll be hunting elk this fall.:grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Me: 
* LE Boulder Elk (early rifle)
* GS Deer (Beaver Rifle)
* OIL Mt. Goat (W/PP)
* Bear Point
* I'll be hunting General Season Archery Elk as usual...(Any bull)


Miss Goosefreak:
* LE Elk (Boulder Early Rifle)
* GS Deer Bouns Point


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Catherder said:


> GS deer; Plateau Boulder
> LE Elk; Book Cliffs Late
> Bison; Book Cliffs cow
> 
> Good luck everybody.


That post just inspired a fantasy of a November Book Cliffs bison and late elk combo hunt. That would be one for the ages. Too bad you can't draw both in the same year...

I bet we see some relatively good odds on those Book Cliffs cow bison tags. Good luck! If I were in the bison point pool that would have been my choice. My cousin had a bull tag out there last year, and had a blast.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

OIAL - Antelope Island sheep (0 points)
LE - Antelope Island deer (0 points)

Go big or go home! Actually I'll be living in Texas when the hunting season rolls around here and wanted a tag, if I actually drew it, that I could fly back Friday night and get an animal over the weekend.

Good luck to everyone in the draws, except those putting in for Antelope Island ...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Clarq said:


> That post just inspired a fantasy of a November Book Cliffs bison and late elk combo hunt. That would be one for the ages. Too bad you can't draw both in the same year...
> 
> I bet we see some relatively good odds on those Book Cliffs cow bison tags. Good luck! If I were in the bison point pool that would have been my choice. My cousin had a bull tag out there last year, and had a blast.


There *is* an antlerless elk hunt around that time. I'll have to check if they overlap. That would indeed be epic.

Sadly, the trick, as always, is getting the OIL buff tag..............


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Good luck to everyone in the draws, except those putting in for Antelope Island ...


I'll be sure to pass your wishes of goodwill on to my dad. :mrgreen:



Catherder said:


> There *is* an antlerless elk hunt around that time. I'll have to check if they overlap. That would indeed be epic.
> 
> Sadly, the trick, as always, is getting the OIL buff tag..............


My cousin drew his with a measly 4 points. You just never know. And an antlerless elk would be a fun bonus on top of it all. I'll have to keep that in mind when that same cousin draws the Book Cliffs sheep tag he's now putting in for. He drew bull elk, buck deer, and bull bison in the Book Cliffs in a 7 year timeframe, so we'll see if he can keep the streak going.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Clarq said:


> My cousin drew his with a measly 4 points. You just never know. And an antlerless elk would be a fun bonus on top of it all. I'll have to keep that in mind when that same cousin draws the Book Cliffs sheep tag he's now putting in for. He drew bull elk, buck deer, and bull bison in the Book Cliffs in a 7 year timeframe, so we'll see if he can keep the streak going.


Did he draw the Wildhorse Bench hunt or the "regular" Books bison hunt?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Regular.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

General archery deer
Pronghorn
Summer bear
Last year of my waiting period for elk, so OTC archery

I'm easy to please. Long as I can chase bucks with a bow, I'll be a happy camper.

After noticing some issues this past year, I have to concede that age is catching up with me. I'm in great shape for 63, but still, I've decided to abandon any hopes of ever drawing a goat tag or a sheep tag. Leaving a lot of points on the table. I'm even planning to make some changes in my deer hunting strategy = time to buy a tree stand. -O,-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Me:
Wasatch moose: 15 points
Vernon Deer: 14 points
GS Deer (Oquirrh/Stansbury): 3 points

Wife:
Wasatch Moose: 14 points
Vernon Deer: 11 points

12 year old daughter:
Wasatch Moose: 0 points
Vernon Deer: 0 points
GS Deer (Oquirrh/Stansbury): 1 point
Youth Any Bull Elk: 0 points

75 year old dad:
CWMU moose: 12 points
Antelope: 4 points
GS Deer (Oquirrh/Stansbury): 3 points


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> General archery deer
> Pronghorn
> Summer bear
> Last year of my waiting period for elk, so OTC archery
> ...


Well my friend, time waits for no man, as they say. Each year in the mountains gets more and more difficult for me, with the black thought that 'this season might be my last' looming, and I find I enjoy my time spent chasing critters seems a bit more enjoyable; savoring each outing with a bit more zeal. Best of luck to you Finn, I have a feeling your 'tree stand' might just be a cool new experience! Enjoy...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> General archery deer
> Pronghorn
> Summer bear
> Last year of my waiting period for elk, so OTC archery
> ...


At 75, I'm even past the treestand phase and have gone to blinds over waterholes! I might even have to change my handle to "elkfromtheground".
In any case it's:
Me:
General Deer Archery-1 point
Pronghorn-1 point
Bull moose-17 points
OTC Archery Bull elk
Depredation Antlerless deer
Antlerless elk-0 points

My grandson:
General Deer Rifle- 1 point
Maybe OTC General Elk Rifle
Antlerless?

Where? In Utah, of course!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Moose-20 points
LE elk- 1 point
General deer- bonus point

Wife
Moose- 18 points
LE deer- 11 points

Son
Mtn Goat- 5 points
LE deer- 5 points
General rifle deer- 2 points

Daughter
Mtn Goat- 1 point
LE elk- 1 point
General rifle deer- 0 points 

Should draw a couple of tags in Utah this year and already have a Wyoming elk tag this year. Once again it is shaping up to be a great year of hunting with my family and friends! Good luck to each of you!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

OIL Mountain Goat - Willard Peak - 11 points
GS ML Elk - Thought I would give it a try.
DH - Deer unit 4,5,6

I put my boys in for:
OIL Moose - Ogden unit
LE elk - Manti Lasals
GS Rifle Deer Unit 4,5,6.


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Limited entry elk archery central manti unit have 4 points.. wasatch west archery deer have 1 point.. moose put in mostly just to get my point. Put in for the wasatch manti unit. Wyoming deer rifle. Talked my wife into hunting this year she is doing the hunter trial program put her in for archery deer in wasatch west.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Me:
Dedicated hunter - Nebo
GS deer - Nebo muzzleloader 
LE elk - Nebo archery 
OIL - Mt goat, willard, female only

Hubby:

Dedicated hunter - Nebo
GS deer - rifle, plateau/boulder/kaiparowits
LE elk - Manti (Nov 11-19)
OIL - Mt goat, Nebo


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Gs deer- chalk creek archery 0 points
Moose chalk creek 15 points
Le elk wasatch mid 12 points (hopefully I'm not crazy)
North manti bear spring 7 points


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Me: GS muzzy deer
LE muzzy elk San Juan and Wasatch 0 points
Book Cliffs Buffalo 8 points
San Juan spot and stalk bear 0 points

Dad: GS muzzy deer 
LE San Juan Elk 12 points
San Juan spot and stalk bear 3 points


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Me:
GS Rifle Deer 4/5/6
LE Archery Pronghorn Snowville - 1 pt.
OIAL Mountain Goat Uintah West - 1 pt.

Wife
LE Elk Point - 14 pts
OIAL - Rky Mtn Bighorn Newfies Early -14 pts

Dad and Mom (Non-res)
LE elk - Manti Muzzy - 14 pts (dad) 13 (mom)

We'll see how things shake out. If my parents draw, a lot of my available time will go to making them succesful. I'm sure we'll try and draw some antlerless speed goat tags in WY, and I can probaby draw both antlerless elk and speed goat tags here in UT as well. It all just depends.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Moose points
LE elk manti 8 points
GS deer 1 point 
Big Foot :grin:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Goat 13 pt LE DEER :shock: - 13 pt. GS Wasatch east 0 .


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Boulder/ Kapairowitz muzzy deer
Henrys deer
Elk point


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

GS Dutton any weapon deer
Henry's LE any weapon deer
Dutton LE elk any weapon early
Henry's Bison hunters choice


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

First time hunting deer, ever. Zero points. I'm in for GS Nine Mile, Nebo, La Sal, and Box Elder


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Manti archery elk.

Should pull it this year as I pulled it last year, but turned it in due to pulling an AZ tag and only had time for 2 weeks of hunting. Can't wait to hunt it this year.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Me

- Year two of dedicated on Oquirrh / Stansbury
- LE Elk La Sal - 4pts
- Wasatch Moose - 12 pts

Hoping to get lucky, but expecting to increase my points!

Sons

- Oquirrh / Stansbury rifle GS deer
- Youth any bull elk
- Vernon muzzy deer

Will also be taking my two sons to Idaho for the deer hunt, and I will buy another Wyoming point for a future Region G hunt.. I hope!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Doloris triangle muzzy deer with 8 points
LaSal muzzy deer with 1 point
Year 2 of a 5 year wait for elk............
Provo peak Mountain goat with 4 points

I'm with Big T and Wyoming, I have 10 points this year for deer but I will just buy another point until I'm ready to hunt it........


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the first year I haven't been crazy excited about the draw. All I can think about is the upcoming desert bighorn sheep hunt, and when the next scouting trip will be.

Knowing we'll be going after a ram in September changed all my normal selections for the draw. I put in for LE and OIL with long season dates, just in case I get lucky (not in the bonus pool). That way I'll have more flexibility for desert sheep and my hunt. I haven't hunted rifle deer in years (usually do archery or muzzleloader), but the season dates will work out better with the sheep hunt in Sept.

LE Elk - Manti multi-season 12 pts
OIL Bison - Book Cliffs, Wildhorse Bench 13pts
GS Deer - Manti, rifle


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So everyone
With decisions made, and done. I thought I would get all of your opinions, a whole year early!!! I now have 15 points for Elk, and thought I would get some thoughts for next years hunts. I Always put in Manti 2nd and always put in for Conover/Jensen CWMU, down Joes valley area 1st, but I am getting tired of not drawing and want to take my boys someplace to get a good Elk before I get to old !!! Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

guner said:


> So everyone
> With decisions made, and done. I thought I would get all of your opinions, a whole year early!!! I now have 15 points for Elk, and thought I would get some thoughts for next years hunts. I Always put in Manti 2nd and always put in for Conover/Jensen CWMU, down Joes valley area 1st, but I am getting tired of not drawing and want to take my boys someplace to get a good Elk before I get to old !!! Thoughts would be appreciated.


I say go for Manti, if it's one you're familiar with and interested in. At 15 points, you are very close to drawing the September rifle season. You would most likely have a shot at some bonus tags next year.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Clarq I appreciate the info, I gues 25 years of frustration is getting to me. I mean I still get spike over the counter, but bringing down a Spike is no where near the same.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I put in for the best units in the state.(the units I want to hunt the most) 
So only 1st choices for me or I will gain a point.


----------

